# elektronischer Druckschalter 230 V -Display



## edi (17 März 2008)

Hallo,

kennt jemand Hersteller von elektronischen Druckschaltern mit Display
die mit 230 V AC versorgt werden und auch 230 V schalten ( Relais oder Triac o.ä ) ?  Druckbereich so von 0....25 bar ( evtl mehr ).
Habe nur etwas bei IFM gefunden , sonst nichts....

Umrüstung auf 24 V ist im Moment schlecht möglich....ist aber für später schon geplant..........


----------



## SPS_Psycho (17 März 2008)

*Hallo*

ich habe persönlich mit der firma hydac gute erfahrungen gemacht!!!
top qualität und produkte

http://www.hydac.de/de-de/produkte/sensorik/drucksensoren/druckschalter-elektronisch.html


einfach mal gucken
haben großes angebot und wenn können sie telefonisch dort fragen für speziale wünsche!!!



mfg


----------



## wincc (28 März 2008)

Hallo 

Habe schon Programmierbare Druckschalter der Firma Norgren eingesetzt 

waren recht gut zu bedienen.


----------



## Ludewig (28 März 2008)

Ich habe von Hydac nach ifm gewechselt, so macht jeder seine Erfahrungen.

Auch Turck könnte 230V im Angebot haben.


----------



## WL7001 (30 März 2008)

Falls die Frage noch aktuell ist, JUMO hat so welche auch im Programm.


----------

